# Open campsite near Carnac, Brittany



## Robina (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi,  just heading for Carnac to look at the stones but cannot find an open campsite in my various resources. We would appreciate facilities for a couple of days Does anyone know of one? Thanks!


----------



## silverweed (Oct 17, 2018)

There is a free air in town 5 minutes walk from the stones


----------



## Robina (Oct 17, 2018)

silverweed said:


> There is a free air in town 5 minutes walk from the stones



Thanks - I have that one identified but I wanted the services of a campsite for a couple of days.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 17, 2018)

Most campsites in France will have closed by now.

Apparently because of the tax system in France it is advantageous to trade for six months of the year only ...


----------



## yeoblade (Oct 17, 2018)

These may be open

Les Salines

Avenue des Salines 56340 CARNAC
Tel : 02 97 52 14 09


----------



## Robina (Oct 17, 2018)

yeoblade said:


> These may be open
> 
> Les Salines
> 
> ...



Thank you - this looks promising! I'll let you know.


----------



## yeoblade (Oct 21, 2018)

Robina said:


> Thank you - this looks promising! I'll let you know.


Any good?

Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Oct 22, 2018)

There is also a huge car park next to the main line of the stones.  Leave Carnac itself and follow lone of stones down the main road.  Car park on left.  Better than the aire and no problems overnight stay as you can in France unless there are specific signs - normally red circle with MH picture.  Info only if you need caravan site.


----------



## Robina (Oct 31, 2018)

yeoblade said:


> Any good?
> 
> Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk



In the end we serviced the van en route and just parked up in the Aire in the middle of Carnac. It is nicely located and has quite a few places. It might be difficult when busy because there are many tree roots making the tarmac very uneven in some places. We did walk around but did not see the campsite so cannot say - sorry, I meant to check it out for information but after walking around the stones we ran out of energy:-(


----------

